# fishing 2/03/09



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

me and my buddy decided to make a trip to seabrook about 11 am and had to make some stops at academy and get some gas..then finally got there to my spot around 1 pm with a nice weather...i caught 3 trout there and missed 5 good trout due to early hook set...my buddy caught 5 trout there and three were sand trout...the bite was on and off and on and off compelety..so we went to the other spot..i caught 3 more trout..2 was nice..one was 24" and other was 23"..i decided to keep them to give it to my grandparents..they love to eat trout..my buddy caught a couple more..alll caught on corky pink and pearl/chart..wouldve got my limit lol but doesnt matter anyways..better than beeing in work today..

Ryan

p.s.

sorry about the pics...blurry.its my camera phone


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

What bay system there Ryan


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report Ryan. You sure are putting those Corkys to use ! :doowapsta


Tom, I would bet the hatch on WB..


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

galveston bay texxan1..in seabrook


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

WTG Ryan- solid specks!


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Way to stay on them Ryan I hope to get a wade fishing trip in this month, to throw some corks for that big girl. Tight Lines!!!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW nice job ryan!! that had to be a blast and nice trout!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*Nice Fish Ryan*

If you're catching trout like that, you could probably trade someone one of your fishing spots for a nice digital camera, j/k. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

nice catch man! were you wading or in a boat?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

I waded..dont have a boat


----------



## FishMagnet58 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Seabrook*

Really nice fish. Congrats on the catch. Did you wade in from Toddville Rd?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

yea bayside by the lagoon on todville road..bait was everywhere there..pelicans diving for bait like next to me lol..fished around the pilings they were there..couldve got there eariler wouldve done better


----------



## FishMagnet58 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Seabrook*

thanks Ryan. Good area to fish.


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

FulloBull said:


> If you're catching trout like that, you could probably trade someone one of your fishing spots for a nice digital camera, j/k. Keep them pics coming.


Haha kind of what I was thinking. Nice job Ryan.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys for the compliments..appericate it..and ur welcome fishmagnet58


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Great report and congrats on the catch. I'm sure your grandparents will love them.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

This youg man knows how to fish. Thank God he does not have a boat or Texas Parks and Wildlife would have to start a stockiing program named after him! LOL. I love to see good young men fishing like this. Proud of you young man!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish Ryan! Keep it up!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Good looking FISH !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG RLF! you've been putting it on them, keep it up.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I bet I know what reel he was using! LOL Hmm, lemme guess...Ch100SF! LMAO! Great going Ryan! If it ever slows down for me We'll hook up and go wading and then stickin!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fishing Ryan


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice. Good fish


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

You have been putting a real hurting on those trout. Nice goin buddy.


----------



## Collin Mills (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice Job dude. Man, I dont get to go fishing until March, and if not march, sometime this summer..........
Nice report, great fish, and keep it up


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> yea bayside by the lagoon on todville road..bait was everywhere there..pelicans diving for bait like next to me lol..fished around the pilings they were there..couldve got there eariler wouldve done better


:walkingsmNice catch!

hey boss, i was out there yesterday (thursday) in that same spot with you and your buddy. I was wearing some camo waders, no hat, with a spinning rod. How long did ya'll stay out there? I left with those two other guys right around five. Good stuff man, pm when we can go fishing. I'm probably heading out there tomorrow.

Edwin


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet catch guys.
Keep it up


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice trout. Looks like you outfished yur friend.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

NICE


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice report


----------

